# Xchange Leasing payments



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Is anyone able to make online payments for your uber xchange leasing vehicle?


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

What is the policy on the max allowed days delinquent before car repossession?


----------



## SickOfThisSh (Oct 15, 2017)

We may think alike. My friend made.it to just shy of 6 weeks.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Thx


----------



## NoCaliDriver (Mar 18, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> Is anyone able to make online payments for your uber xchange leasing vehicle?


I've been trying to pay online every day. I call them everyday . Their new web payment system is down. They won't accept credit card payments over the phone. They will only accept payments directly from your bank if you provide the bank's routing number and your account number. As of December 18th , Payments are no longer made directly from your Uber earnings. It's been a real nerve wracking headache.


----------



## tursi72 (Mar 23, 2016)

NoCaliDriver said:


> I've been trying to pay online every day. I call them everyday . Their new web payment system is down. They won't accept credit card payments over the phone. They will only accept payments directly from your bank if you provide the bank's routing number and your account number. As of December 18th , Payments are no longer made directly from your Uber earnings. It's been a real nerve wracking headache.


You can mail payments in by check...i've been doing it most of the year. The rep on the phone said thats still a valid payment address as well.

PO Box 20140 
Phoenix, AZ 85036


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

NoCaliDriver said:


> I've been trying to pay online every day. I call them everyday . Their new web payment system is down. They won't accept credit card payments over the phone. They will only accept payments directly from your bank if you provide the bank's routing number and your account number. As of December 18th , Payments are no longer made directly from your Uber earnings. It's been a real nerve wracking headache.


Dude the struggles real!! Because the website is down I 've been trying to make a checking account ACH payment with them for weeks and it never posts to my bank account. Never have I experienced this with my other car leasing bank. Have you gotten any miscellaneous charges that they said is from a ticket or citation of some sort?



NoCaliDriver said:


> I've been trying to pay online every day. I call them everyday . Their new web payment system is down. They won't accept credit card payments over the phone. They will only accept payments directly from your bank if you provide the bank's routing number and your account number. As of December 18th , Payments are no longer made directly from your Uber earnings. It's been a real nerve wracking headache.


Have you had problems with them not taking payments from bank account?


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> Dude the struggles real!! Because the website is down I 've been trying to make a checking account ACH payment with them for weeks and it never posts to my bank account. Never have I experienced this with my other car leasing bank. Have you gotten any miscellaneous charges that they said is from a ticket or citation of some sort?
> 
> Have you had problems with them not taking payments from bank account?


They took their payment from my Uber earnings on Sunday. Yes they included a couple toll violations had.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

ScoBound said:


> They took their payment from my Uber earnings on Sunday. Yes they included a couple toll violations had.


I thought as of December 18th they are no longer taking payments from your uber statements but direct from bank, or mail?


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> I thought as of December 18th they are no longer taking payments from your uber statements but direct from bank, or mail?


That's what I thought as well, but they took the payment plus toll violation fees.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Just spoke to them, they said as Jan 15th 2018 our payments will no longer be through bank, debit or mail. They said gonna allow us to pay monthly instead of weekly which would be great. Better for us we can finally get instant pay back.



ScoBound said:


> That's what I thought as well, but they took the payment plus toll violation fees.


** no longer be through uber statement...


----------



## tursi72 (Mar 23, 2016)

Uber just sold Exchange Leasing to Fair.com

https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/uber-reportedly-selling-failed-leasing-business-to-fair-com/


----------

